# Help with renewing UK Passport



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

It's me again, I desperately need help to renew my passport and my 2 childrens here in Cyprus. Mine is a simple renew, my daughter who is 14 needs renewing and my son who is 18 needs to renew his child's passport please help. I know i need to send to Spain but what documents do i need to send, it's my son's that is confusing with him being 18. He has had a child's passport but it's up soon, is it a simple renewal or a first adult passport application?

Thanks
Cherie


----------



## jamesmum2010 (Jun 28, 2011)

Both mine and my husband's passport needed renewing and we did it via a company in Paphos, not sure if I'm allowed to give you the number on this post.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

jamesmum2010 said:


> Both mine and my husband's passport needed renewing and we did it via a company in Paphos, not sure if I'm allowed to give you the number on this post.


Thank you maybe you can PM me with the number

Thanks
Cherie:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jamesmum2010 said:


> Both mine and my husband's passport needed renewing and we did it via a company in Paphos, not sure if I'm allowed to give you the number on this post.


You can give details on here. You canot send or receive pms until you have more posts but feel free to give details of the company you used. It may be of help to other members when they need to renew their passports.

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can give details on here. You canot send or receive pms until you have more posts but feel free to give details of the company you used. It may be of help to other members when they need to renew their passports.
> 
> Veronica


Thank you Veronica I hope they do give me the number via the forum
Cherie


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

If you search 'uk in spain' you will see 'passports' click on this. All the info is there and you can print out the forms too, If you have adobe.
Over 16 years you need:

C1 adult form 
Payment form (debit or credit card only) and DHL return form.
2 photos (get the size of his head right in the photo, min 29-34mm from crown to chin) 1x photo countersigned. 
SIGN IN THE BOX. He must not even touch the box when he signs at the end.
Every page at the bottom says 'initial here' - he initials those boxes. 
Send in any old passport.
I think in total it's around €180 with courier fees?

Uk Regional Passport Processing Centre
British Consulate-General Madrid.
Torre Espacio
Paseo de la Castellana 259D
28046 Madrid
Spain.

Not sure if I've missed anything important out but it's all on the website. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

ted111 said:


> If you search 'uk in spain' you will see 'passports' click on this. All the info is there and you can print out the forms too, If you have adobe.
> Over 16 years you need:
> 
> C1 adult form
> ...


This is the part I don't understand, he has had a passport but a child passport which is up in August. Having to send all these documents sound like I am applying for a first time passport and I'm not his child passport is up he now needs an adult passport because he is 18. I would very much like to be able to get some help with this. Back in the UK I just renew his passport by sending his old one in requesting a new one.

Thanks

Cherie


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

He needs a C1 form. Just make sure you send in his old child passport.
It's confusing because it says renewal. 
There is a part on the form that asks 'is this your first adult passport'
Hope this helps.


----------



## jamesmum2010 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherie said:


> Thank you Veronica I hope they do give me the number via the forum
> Cherie


We used Gwenny's Red Tape Services - call Gwenny or Kathy on 26 931262 they were really helpful with our passport renewal and obtaining a British passport and birth certificate for our 10 month old son.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jamesmum2010 said:


> We used Gwenny's Red Tape Services - call Gwenny or Kathy on 26 931262 they were really helpful with our passport renewal and obtaining a British passport and birth certificate for our 10 month old son.


I wondered if it might be Gwenny. We use her for all sorts but I didnt know she did UK passports as well. We will definitely use her to do our passports when they come up for renewal next year now I know that. 
I would highly recommend her


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

There are ONLY 2 forms for British passports. C1 adult and C2 child. Under age 16 is classed as a child. Over age 16 is classed as an adult.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Just tried the phone number and it sounds like a fax number????

Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Just tried the phone number and it sounds like a fax number????
> 
> Cherie


I would imagine they are closed now.
But if you go to the useful urls thread you will find a link to their website


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is Gwennies website

Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus

Hmm funny it dosnt usually come up like that
Anyway try that link


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> This is Gwennies website
> 
> Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus
> 
> ...


If I remember, don't they only work in the mornings upto 1pm ?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm having trouble contacting Gwenny even tried emailing off the website.


----------

